# Another Litter Thread- Paper Based Litter Post Neuter



## trexmommy (Mar 24, 2010)

So, the instructions for Jack's neuter say he will need paper-based litter for something like 10 or so days after his neuter. They also say he will have to be isolated from the others for 10 days... I have to admit I have never isolated that long. Ella was the longest and that was cause it was the first time she was at our house, and it wasnt 10 days. So, I'll just watch him and decide how it goes. 

So, my question is, did you use paper based litter with yours post op? I fostered kittens, years ago, and we never switched litters and never had problems, but I did do the paper based with Sully and Boo when they were done last year - absolutly hated it. Of course I think I just picked up an off brand, so maybe I could change brands this time, but I really hated it. Come to think of it... when we brought home Ella, freshly spayed from the pound, her post op instructions didnt include special litter... but maybe it has to do with the surgery type? 

Any good suggestions for paper based litter?


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

I haven't heard of that kind of suggestion personally from any vet I've gone to, but if you'd like to go with the suggestion, and I'm sure it's a good suggestion  I've heard of Yesterday's New's Litter, but i haven't personally used it, i know that it's made from paper and i've heard good things about it  Personally, i was using Swheat litter at the time post Rocky's neutering in January and he was perfectly fine with that litter  I think an all natural litter like World's Best, Swheat, Dr Elsey's Kitten Attract, or Yesterday's News would be good options for your kitty friend


----------



## trexmommy (Mar 24, 2010)

Well we use arm and hammer naturals and love it. What I didnt like about the kind we used before was that it was like pellets? Both I and the cats thought it was weird lol. They used it okay, but I watched them walk around on it and could tell they werent too happy with their options lol.


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

I've seen the pellets before as well, and i don't prefer that kind of litter, and it seems like it would have an issue with clumping? Cat's prefer the sand like texture on their paws, and i think it's because they are indigenous to the desert, and guess what? The desert is full of just that, sand! lol


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

Yoshi was just neutered this week and there was nothing in our paperwork that recommended we use paper based litter (and they didn't verbally tell me either).

I'm guessing it may not be good to have a dusty clay litter after a neuter.....since they squat and their "stuff" touches the litter, with the sutures and such. IDK


----------

